# Need advice on smoking ahead of time for work



## Killa J (May 11, 2018)

Next week, I’m going to try to barbecue a large amount for a work party. I don’t have any way to get my smoker to work, and I will probably need to smoke for a few days to make enough bbq for everyone. What’s the best way to prepare ahead of time and reheat? I have 2 Sous Vide cookers if vacuum packing is the best way. We also have a large kitchen at work.


----------



## SmokinAl (May 11, 2018)

SV works great for reheating, but do you have the room to reheat a lot of meat at one time?
What kind of BBQ are you making?
Al


----------



## Killa J (May 11, 2018)

I have a really big ice chest that I can put both SV cookers in to reheat. I’ve never done it that way, but it would at least have enough space. I’m thinking ribs, pulled pork, and brisket.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 11, 2018)

Vacuum seal and use your SV's and if you need more space use a pot of simmering water. 

Chris


----------



## jbellard (May 11, 2018)

3 different cuts of meat. How much of each are you doing and how big is your smoker?
If smoker is big enough you can put them all on the same smoker at same time and just put them on and take them off at different times once they are done.


----------

